# Welches Lied assoziierst du mit dem Poster über dir?



## Soladra (11. April 2011)

Hallöchen Da sich die Buffedgemeinschaft mehr (oder weniger) kennt, hab ich überlegt, ob so ein Spiel nicht mehr (oder weniger) sinnvoll ist. Die Regeln sind selbsterklärend. Man postet das Lied, das einem bei diesem User am ehesten einfällt. Und bitte Leute, zeigt eine gewisse Toleranz.  Bitte bitte mit Begründung, weil sonst andere Gar nix verstehen. Da über mir niemand steht, kann ich nix posten, von dem her: Haut rein, Leute! xD €dit. Sorry wegen 0 absätzen, iwie nimmt buffed das nicht so ganz an o0


----------



## Petersburg (11. April 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=3vgvWUTmJnc[/youtube]



&#8364;: Begründung -> Weil du so unglaublich toll bist


----------



## Alux (11. April 2011)

ein göttliches Lied für den göttlichen^^

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiGSFTlhxgU[/video]


----------



## Schrottinator (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfIUb7u0NOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich habe einfach bei Youtube Alux eingegeben und das erste was rauskam war das.


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mUXojQ_nhD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schrottinator= Schrott = Trash


----------



## Taramoon (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62jCgetRLEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Musste spontan an Dr.Mario denken, keine ahnung warum.


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2011)

Irgendwie kommt mir Drawn to Life in den Sinn^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0IERPCQf2B0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IVAarF5_bzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



löl


----------



## Taramoon (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8bgmi4adpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




xD


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2011)

@Tikif: es geht um Lieder, nicht umbedingt um die Clips

@Topic





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NCC_-1gVE5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dpwWYOE3Y9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I bin da Schrottinator, i werd di terminiarn


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2011)

Ich glaube das Schwierige an dem Spiel ist es, dass man irgendeinen direkten Bezug zu der Person haben muss, oder der Nickname mit was bekannten assoziierbar sein sollte. Ihr dreht Euch damit doch nur im Kreis *g*
Obwohl.. zu Soladra und Petersburg würde mir was einfallen. 


Ok, ich Versuchs einfach .. Augen zu und das erste Lied was bei dem Namen Reflox in den Sinn kommt...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98ew0VtHmik


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=peTHwVXA1iA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz einfach


----------



## ego1899 (14. April 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Schwierige an dem Spiel ist es, dass man irgendeinen direkten Bezug zu der Person haben muss, oder der Nickname mit was bekannten assoziierbar sein sollte. Ihr dreht Euch damit doch nur im Kreis *g*
> Obwohl.. zu Soladra und Petersburg würde mir was einfallen.
> 
> 
> ...



nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice nice 

wie geil is das denn xD

sorry, ich muss mir erst was ordentliches überlegen bevor ich hier was poste damit ich das toppen kann, wollt das aber unbedingt loswerden...

klasse klasse klasse 

Edit: sry muss leider direkt auf zam´´s post antworten ^^ bei dracuns fällt mir leider nix (würdiges!) ein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWac5UT80no

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIQmXPxXsmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CmChYbe0Exg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Edit:

Oh, jetzt wo ich wieder nüchtern bin hab ich auch verstanden worum´´s hier wirklich geht... Am Sinn des Threads vorbeigefailt sag ich mal... ^^
Sryyyyy! xD


----------



## Taramoon (14. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OfiwzItmjLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3 xD


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2011)

Taramoon schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=08d_Ib8fOEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


lol


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zE-rD8vcY4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Begründung > Ich muss immer an Apokalyptische Sachen denken wenn ich deine Signatur sehe.


----------



## Reflox (16. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQX7wSV5FTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sam Fischer für Sam_Fischer


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LGtFDe32jbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Stimmts, Reflox? Letzter Sommer? Ich sag nur halb 3 nachts xD


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hVjAHpf4-NE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcZp7u_Krp8[/video]


----------



## Asayur (17. Mai 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9PWurApevw[/youtube]


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (18. Mai 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5M5htgsXLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Grund? Ein Konzert in Lindau! 
Ich sag nur ... Zanarkand!


----------

